
Show HN: MAL: A MyAnimeList Command Line Interface Written in Python - lerax
https://github.com/ryukinix/mal
======
brudgers
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11704370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11704370)

------
RaitoBezarius
Funny! But you should put a user agent more like "ryukinix/mal-cli 0.1" :)

